# Pannier rack extension bits



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2017)

My boardman road comp has odd shaped seat stays that mean the bolt to attach mudguards/ rack cannot be used unless i have a rack that slopes back .
i do have a halfords basic rack which is a bit bent in the rtc but looks a bit cack .


I have read about rack converters and thought i might be able to add a better looking rack i have in stock if anyone has something like this knocking about please?


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2018)

SJS always a good place to start for such parts
E.g. https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/carriers-racks/rear-rack-height-extender-riser/


----------



## graham bowers (1 Jan 2018)

I have a pair of those Tortec plates you are welcome to.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2018)

graham bowers said:


> I have a pair of those Tortec plates you are welcome to.


How much do you want for them ?


----------



## graham bowers (1 Jan 2018)

Nothing! They are unused as they were left over from the bag of bits I got with the Tortec rack on my Hewitt. I'm in Moira and will PM you.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Feb 2018)

Thanks @graham bowers 
Finally got around to fitting and they are perfect !


----------

